# How often and how many cigars do you smoke ?



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

How often do you smoke cigars ? Share that via POLL. 

Feel free to add the actual amount by replying. 

I have never smoked cigaretes in my life so I'm taking it easy with cigars. For now ... 1 / weekly


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Over the past year I smoked about one cigar per week.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

I started by smoking about every other day. Then I decided I liked it and wanted to smoke every day but I couldn't taste them after a few days so I backed off.

I now smoke about twice a week.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Usually about 1 per day, but it's gotten very cold out, so some days get skipped.


----------



## JohnCA (Dec 14, 2009)

I voted Daily because that's probably how the numbers work out. I may skip a day or two and make it up on the weekend.

I've never smoked cigarettes, never cared to be around them. Cigars, I like.

John


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

I smoke cigarettes daily, i know its horrible. I smoke about 1-8 cigars a week just depending on the timing and mood I am in. I love to have a nice cigar if the time is available, I have very few friends that smoke cigars so I usually dont share one when I am out with friends. Its normally a solo act for me and I enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

Too cold up here to smoke alot right now... maybe twice a month on nice days / special occasions.

In the summer is a completely different matter! I smoke everytime I'm out on the golf course and sometimes another when I get back to the clubhouse. Given that I try and golf at least three times a week, that more than makes up for the missed smokes during the winter months. 

So I voted for weekly, becuase I'm sure I average out to about 1.5 per week.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

daily.
3 or 4 times a day.
smoked a carlos torano and a brocatus so far today...


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

4 or 5 times a week


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Probably works out to 2 or 3 times a week for me. (I'm a rookie, what can I say?)

I never smoked cigarettes and ABSOLUTELY can't stand the smell. But the smell of a good cigar has always appealled to me.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I used to smoke cigars daily, now I'm down to 1 or 2 per week.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

About 3 times a week for me. A little less this time of year, a little more during the summer.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

3/week. +/- Just depends on weather and time, circumstances etc.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

usually about 1 a week, sometimes more depending on how much relaxation I need. I would like to smoke more often but I just can't afford that much enjoyment.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

about 7 - 10 stogies a week.... Monday to friday I like a smoke with my coffee in the am before work.... On the weekends I like to smoke a few nicer sticks, maybe with a buddy, maybe just by myself in the lounge in my basement.


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

3 to 5 cigars a week


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I smoke 1-2 a day... First thing I do when I get home from work I head down to my basement, fire up a stogie and work on homework for school


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Been pretty consistent 1/day during the week, with weekends > 1. With the cold weather coming and me smoking outside, that number will fall.


----------



## puros_aromareal (Nov 24, 2009)

Amigos

I just to somoke four times a week, but now i only smoke when i go out, or when i can not take it any longer. But usualy 1 cigar per week and if i go out i smoke up to 4 cigars in one night.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

2 or 3 a week. Mostly on the weekends.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

I work outside so I have the chance to smoke everyday, and I usually do. 
I'd say I average 5 cigars a week.


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Weekly, but that does increase during the warmer months of the year


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

zrhoad66 said:


> Weekly, but that does increase during the warmer months of the year


 Same here but lately Ive been smoking in the car to so i say, about times a week and about 5 sticks a week


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

I only smoke occasionally, can't seem to find the time, and when I smoke it's mostly after the family has gone to bed - this december has only brought one smoke so far .. BUT I buy and read about smokes a lot though


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Lately every other day. But with winter fast approaching this will likely change.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Daily for me--use to having one with my cup of joe...starts my day off in a good direction!


----------



## camaro (Dec 2, 2009)

Weekends only, one or maybe two a weekend.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I smoke about every other day and one per day. On Thursdays we get together and have our weekly Thursday nite herf and I usually get down two if not three.

930


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

Cigar smoking is me time, a time to relax and enjoy the smoke. That happens two, maybe three times per week.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

I voted daily. if i average it out, it about 4 to 12 a week. maybe 2-3 thru the week because of work & school but, on the weekends sometimes it 4-9. Nice to have a place to smoke indoors now..


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

at least one a day, sometimes two; very rarely will i go without a cigar for a day; if i do, i'll most likely have at least a cigarillo or a small cigar.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm daily kind of guy. I smoke anywhere between 1 to 5 cigars a day with the lower numbers coming during the winter and the higher numbers when the weather is warmer.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I usually try to get in 1 to 2 a day, but with the winter crap, it's pretty hard to do that...


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Right around 1/week


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I have one almost everyday...


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I try to get one in weekly if not daily if I got them.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on work, weather, and when I have time. I try to have 1 at least a week and sometimes 1 a day for several days in a row. Most I have had in a week is maybe 4.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

im about 2-5 sticks a week, as almost everyone has said it all depends on the weather in the spring it'll be my first time smoking when its warm out, i only started in November. bah humbug springs seems so far away!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Probably one a week.
(and pipes all day every day.)


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I smoke, on average 15 cigars per week. Smoked 3 today.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

In warm weather I'll smoke 2-3 sticks a day, Since the weather's changed, I'm smoking 2-3 bowls of pipe baccy...unless...the planets align and grant me a cloudless sky and 30 degree F temps, and nice bright sunshine reflecting off the snow and concrete porch...then I can sneak in a special cigar in the couple hours of relative comfort mid day...maybe 2-3 times a week these days. I have noticed my pipe smokin' has really opened my palat to the flavors of a nice cigar, still searchin' for the much storied "essence of burnt madagascar vanilla" though...


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe once or twice a week now that it's winter. In the summer I was up around 3 or 4 days a week. Occasionally, I'll even do two in one day.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

In the spring/summer, generally 2 a day, maybe more on weekends.

In the winter it's a bit different. I'm lucky enough to live where it's not rediculously cold in the winter, though it's still a bit chilly to hang out outside for a couple hours. We've got one of those porch fire pits that we use mostly in the Spring/Summer while entertaining, or to roast marshmallows on, but I recently realized it makes a great way to enjoy a 'gar in the winter without freezing my ass off. So if ya happen to have one of them hanging around, pick up a bundle of wood, dust off the patio furniture and enjoy nice smoke in the warmth of a crackling fire.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

About one a day in the summer, 3-4 a week in the winter


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't remember if I answered, I smoke all day everyday! I start with small 32/36 ring then after work a few specials. Then before bed back to the milder smaller ones. I never counted maybe 10 minimum up to twenty. 

I am a addict not just a hobby smoker if that helps and I quit cigs for a good reason almost a year ago.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I smoke several a week... 

Winter I smoke @ my B&M twice a week, I'll have 2-3 sticks while I'm there.:nod: 

Warmer temps = more smoking :mrgreen:


----------



## m3guy (Sep 26, 2009)

Since starting around Sept. of this year I have not gone a day without lighting one up. There has been quite a few days where I have lit up more than one. Usually it's Sunday. My record for smokes in a day is 7. I fell down the slippery slope the day I got my first humidor.


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

In the winter I'll maybe smoke one a week, and that's in my buddies heated garage with a few beers.

In the summer, it's at least one cigar or pipe bowl on my front porch, but can lead to many more on the weekends and when playing golf.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

May and June, one per week.
July and August, two to three per week
September and October, one every two weeks.
All other months, one per month.

I figure that works out on average to once per week over the course of the year.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

5 - 8 a week. 

Greg


----------

